# How straight is straight enough?



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dont forget to put the texas dent in the side of the can for ergonomic handling.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Dont forget to put the texas dent in the side of the can for ergonomic handling.


Born in Texas and can't even tell you how many gallons of paint I have sloped on walls and I have no idea what a Texas dent is. BTW the T is capitalized when you refer to the grandest state in the union.


----------



## princelake (Jul 17, 2012)

didnt know it was a "texas" dent but hes talking putting a dent in the can where your thumb hits the can when holding onto the handle. i personally bend the handle to make it more comfy.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Ive done about 20 whole house paints in my "pro" career. Most have been on the extreme low end until the last 5. 

I had a client "challenge" me and since then I have upped my standards drastically. As I get better, he gives me better houses to paint.

The standing challenge is this:

If he can come in after I am done and find zero defects, then I get double pay and dinner. Only rule is no tape or guides. Must be freestyle handbrushed and rolled.

I will win.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Driftweed said:


> Ive done about 20 whole house paints in my "pro" career. Most have been on the extreme low end until the last 5.
> 
> I had a client "challenge" me and since then I have upped my standards drastically. As I get better, he gives me better houses to paint.
> 
> ...


Nice carrot he's dangling, perfection is a lofty goal.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Driftweed said:


> Ive done about 20 whole house paints in my "pro" career. Most have been on the extreme low end until the last 5.
> 
> I had a client "challenge" me and since then I have upped my standards drastically. As I get better, he gives me better houses to paint.
> 
> ...


That's nice of him and all...plus it pushes you to get better, but if he decides whether or not it has zero defects...I don't see you winning. But keep trying....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Near the bottom left corner of the add,....

Comes in 2"/3"/4" width,

Not sure what batteries it takes....:blink:

There is a light write next to the item I am referring to ......you have light no matter were you are painting......


http://forums.24hoursoflemons.com/viewtopic.php?id=18612



B,


----------

